# Rep-Bot



## halfdan (14. Oktober 2013)

moin moin !!!

gibts eigentlich zur zeit einen besseren Rep-Bot als den Jeeves ?? wenn ja ;-)WO ??

LG und vielen dank schonmal !!


----------



## Keashaa (14. Oktober 2013)

Nein, gibt es nicht. Was sollte denn ein noch besserer Rep-Bot können?


----------



## halfdan (14. Oktober 2013)

vielen dank für die schnelle antwort !!!

hmmm was sollte er können ;-) gute frage ;-) zB wenn andere spieler an meinem rep-bot repen dann 10% der repkosten mir gutschreiben ;-)

dann werde ich mich mal auf die suche nach jeeves machen ;-)


----------



## Patiekrice (14. Oktober 2013)

Du spielst bestimmt auch Goblin, oder? 


Ich bin mit meinem Warri schon immer Ingi, hatte aber nie Bock mit Jeeves zu farmen. Habe es einmal 1h gemacht, aber dann keinen Bock mehr gehabt. Langsam hat es mich dann jetzt angenervt im Raid immer auf irgendwen anders und dessen CD angewiesen zu sein und bin zum Sturmgipfel geflogen und ZACK, erster Mob und es war drin .. habe es so gefeiert im TS


----------



## halfdan (14. Oktober 2013)

nee bin kein goblin ;-) aber G brauch ich trozdem ;-)


war grad in sturmgipfel ;-) ganze 7 mobs und jeeves war MEIN ;-)


----------



## grünhaupt (3. November 2013)

du findest in brt ein Rezept für einen Repbot. 


Würde mich auch interesssieren, was am Jeves nicht gut ist. 

Ein Ingenieur kann drei oder vier verschiedene RepBots herstellen.



Grüsse




pp: Das mit Gutschrift wäre nett, aber Blizz schafft es ja nicht. Beste Gelegenheit wäre ja der neue Imbisswagen gewesen. Naja, wenigsten sieht man optisch schon mal als Verkäufer aus


----------

